
Pass: The standard unix password manager - benbs
https://www.passwordstore.org/
======
daveloyall
The homepage makes a compelling case for migrating to pass(1).

But, I'd like to see a review that isn't self-authored.

Oh, here we go:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7495337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7495337)

